# Owner Builder Networks



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I am in the process of possibly building our own custom home and I wanted to know if any of y'all have any experiences with these owner builder network type companies and if so, how the process went? We are getting plans together now for our home which shouldn't be anything to crazy but around 2800 sq ft and a detached garage. I am wanting to know how the process went or why you didn't go with one of these type of companies in the first place. Any reasons to choose them or not to is what I am looking for or maybe another avenue I am unaware of. The company we are dealing with at the moment is Build by Owner out of Dickinson. 

Any info or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had a business relationship with Built Green Custom Homes in Magnolia for a number of years and they are good folks. I can't speak about their process or exactly how it works in terms of savings to the consumer, but they do a ton of business, so they must be doing something right. It's the same concept as the owner/builder networks, and they have a financing division as well. Good luck


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

mud runner said:


> The company we are dealing with at the moment is Build by Owner out of Dickinson.


Is this the builder ?
http://www.buildbyowner.com/

A quick search shows they've only been in business 5 years.
Not even long enough to get any good references if they have any that are credible.

I looked at owner builder networks when I built my custom home in 2009.
Found that the cost was more than hiring a normal builder.

I built my own home by hiring crews myself.
I saved about $80,000. 
I built post & beam & it was done the way I wanted, no sloppy workmanship as I had full control & say how everything was done.

Bottom line, hire a good builder with verifiable references & pay as you go.
Don't pay up front as some will take your final payments & not finish the job.
These days are full of ripoff builders & nothing you can do even if you sue.

.


----------

